# Buckeye Lake????????



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Is Buckeye still iced over???


----------



## smokercraft wink (Mar 8, 2008)

i work with a guy who lives on the lake and on thurs night 3/6 the ice was off.i always slay the fish when ice goes off.


----------



## Shaggeyes (Feb 26, 2008)

Weaterbug from 10tv shows live camera shot from Alexanders landing which is opposite end of lake from fairfield. It shows open water in the middle but that snow this weekend slushed everything up pretty good. I'd say by the end of the week we will be in the boat up there or somewhere. Got a rebuild kit for my 9.9 carb. Do that this week and hopefully be screamin around somewhere.That flu bug whooped my butt For the last week I'm ready to get out of the house.


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anyone think or know how the striper bite is up at Buckeye lake at the moment...by that I mean do you know if the bite picks up under our current conditions or if it'd be good to wait a while...


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

If you tie a real heavy weight on, cast real high into the air you might bust a hole in the skim ice. After that it's up to you but I know chicken livers are a favorite bait


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Mushroomman...have you been by Buckeye the last couple days?....is it open water or no?...just wondering...want to catch some hybrids...getting waaaayyyyyy impatient..lol...I've been fishing the Hoover Spillway the last couple weeks...one 3 to 4 pound Jack saugeye from there in two weeks...and that's the only nibble I got also....not an ounce of fight to him at all...kinda disappointing so looking for the hybrids...lol..hope you catch 'em all...later


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

dont know about buckeye hybrids, but i very rarely catch any hybrids in water below 45, and i dont usually have good days until it hits 50. there are always exceptions but i'd give it a little time. however once it hits 50 find anywhere with current, usually think smaller in the spring for baits.


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if the ice is off Buckeye Lake?...I get off at 4:30pm today and I'm wanting to head out there but the last time I called "Z's Village Market" formerly Amy's Bait and Tackle, they told me there was open water on the side of the lake where their baitstore is and I drove all the way over there and the ice lake wide was about 5 inches thick...I wasn't happy...lol...so just don't want to make a wasted trip all the way out there....if someone could hip me to the water conditions at Buckeye I'd appreciate it...catch 'em all


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Mushroomman has been in Indiana the last 3 days. My guess is that it's open but don't know for sure. From a line 30 miles South of Fort wayne everything along I69 is open, going North about half open half ice and then about 10 miles from Ft.Wayne solid ice. Down around Evansville it was warm yesterday but that's many miles South of today. 

I've never fished for the Hybrids so I don't know anything about them except they get big, saw a dead one floating there last year and it was huge.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Leaving NOW got some homemade saugeye baits to test, be back in the morning....Comonout!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Great evening to be out, caught 2 saugeyes on the new saugeye baits. Nothing big 2 twin 15" fish but those crushing hits are awesome regardless.
Sorry no pics, the fish live to fight another day, I was more concerned with finding out if the baits would work and much to my surprise they only wanted the gold colored bait. They didn't seem interested in the chartreuse colored one and I left the silver/black bait laying on the kitchen countertop. Now it looks as if I'll have to go back out and test that one.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Caught a few and missed a few, they sure seem to like the new suspending stickbaits my buddy made. He worked for 2 years getting the action and buoyancy right. It seemed to pay off. These fish were all caught within 1 hour by my daughter and I.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sweet!! Great job Jeff buckeye seems to be growing some quality fish!!! Make sure you tie good knots on them new stickbaits sure would hate to lose one!! Went over to Delaware for awhile tonight got skunked on saugeyes but the carp were fun!! Saw ying6 there he had 2 fish one was real nice,was another guy there who had a nice 4 pounder. Was not my night but will be hitting Indian tomorrow night. It is time fill up the frezzer before the shroons start popping!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks Slim, I'm done with those baits for a couple weeks as I hava to take them back to him for a full report. He is trying to come up with the best bait and 2 of the 3 are working real well. I never caught a saugeye on a gold/black rogue or husky but this gold bait works well. The other one is black/silver. The 2 bigger fish were 19 and 20 inch,2 16's and a 15".
Gonna taste real good. Unfortunately the fish get a break this week but I'll be back!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I should mention...Watching my Daughter fight that 19 incher was great, she was very calm and just said, Dad I think I need the net for this one. I asked her if she felt the fish hit and she said she felt it hit the bait 3 times and the 3rd time it hit real hard and took off. She did very well!!!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Mushroom dude, no dis respect but my button before [email protected] is out, nice ctch, im going to the hole in the morn Ill let you know how its going I herd bout your ponds new dittion. I hope to c u down there this week


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice fish mushroomman, got to be a great feeling having the little ones w/ ya. I'm sure your very proud, hope you guys enjoy the fishfry. I'll also be down at the hole in the morning....hopefully before my brother gets em all. By the way, if you could have your daughter call me, I would like to discuss dad's favorite mushroom spots....LOL...congrats again!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, sure wish I could join you down there today but gotta take care of business. Hope you have some heavy stringers coming out of there, leave me one. Relic, My kids now think all my spots are their spots, they wouldn't even tell their Grandparents where the spots are.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Jeff, nice looking fish! Love the way your daughter is holding those fish. Wish that I could have joined you two.


----------



## hdlaxer25 (Feb 16, 2008)

I was up there this weekend fishing off our dock and i couldnt keep my line in the water long enough to get my other rod out. It was one after another all day. I think it was saturday with all the fog. Dont know if that helped but they hit a lot more on saturday than sunday. At one point I had 8 in about 20 to 25 min.


----------



## hdlaxer25 (Feb 16, 2008)

Also, to add to my last post i threw a casting net out to clean up the tree that floated behind out boats and pulled out 2 eyes with that. But they completely tore my net apart ha. Well worth it though.


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

what part of the lake are you fishing?


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys...I fished Buckeye today for about an hour and a half to two hours and caught my fair share of channel cats but that's not what I was fishing for...I was fishing for stripers but good luck keeping the catfish off your line when you're fishing with chicken livers...lol...caught a few nice crappies last wednesday but I had somewhere to be and they turned on in my last ten minutes of fishing...isn't that always the way?...no bites on the minnows I was fishing today...I was kinda surprised...anyway...where are you guys fishing, and I'm not asking for specific locations, that you are catching these nice sized saugeye hand over fist?...catch 'em all


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Try the Northshore pier area, be there at least an hour before dark. It gets crowded just be mindful of the other guys out there. You can fish anywhere in that area and get on them but you gotta be there when they turn on.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Are suspending jerkbaits the bait to be using now for the saugeyes at Buckeye?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

That's what I'd try first. Some are using minnows on jigs or under a bobber.
I like the feel of them saugeyes CRUSHING a stickbait, my daughter now knows how it feels to have a big saugeye hammer a stickbait. She can't wait to go again


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

has anyone been out on the lake? im thinkg of going out friday.
thanks


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Are you asking about out on a boat? It will be cold and likely very muddy but it is open.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yep....cold i can deal with...lol


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice catch mushroom.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

It's killin' me, I know them fish are on fire with this weather but can't get back out till Friday....


----------

